
Offer HN: Handbook Freemium - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Handbook+Freemium
======
malbiniak
I imagine a lot of time and effort went into creating this. Thanks, Jaques.

Anyone interested in the freemium model may also find the post by Ben Chestnut
of Mailchimp incredibly useful, too: <http://www.mailchimp.com/blog/going-
freemium-one-year-later/>

------
tropin
In Spanish, dinero is uncountable. It should be "Mucho dinero".

"Muchos dineros" would be the way a toddler says it, so if you used that form
for being funny, it's absolutely right.

~~~
narag
_In Spanish, dinero is uncountable._

FWIW, the plural form is archaism, still used in some contexts, sometimes to
resemble old style. In particular, it's often used when wondering where some
"dineros" have misteriously gone.

Edit: I almost forgot: Thanks to Jacques for the writtings!!

~~~
tropin
Yes, Google says in Spanish speaking American countries you can use it that
way.

------
OoTheNigerian
Is there a PDF version? that will be more reader friendly.

~~~
jacquesm
It would also instantly turn it in to a 'dead' resource, as it is this is a
living document, to be changed and fleshed out based on user feedback.

When it's 'stable' for a while I'll make a pdf that you can download, one of
the proofreaders already offered to help with that.

------
markbao
I predict this is going to be up there with some PG articles as must-read
startup material. Excellent.

------
lionhearted
Awesome. I saw around a dozen jacquesmatheij.com articles hit my RSS at the
same time a few hours ago... after the third one on the list, I got excited
that a new guide had come out. The be a consultant guide was brilliant,
looking forward to this one too.

~~~
dwwoelfel
Link to consultant guide: <http://jacquesmattheij.com/be-consultant>

------
ash
First section: "Such moves can be quite fatal." quite => quit ?

~~~
jacquesm
No, not quite :)

But thanks anyway, keep them coming!

~~~
NickPollard
In section 2, 'Moving to Freemium':

"Keep in mind that these 'freeloaders' are the people that brought you were
you are"

...should probably read 'brought you to where you are'.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you Nick, fixed.

